# Did anybody go to Handel”s Messiah at Chicago Symphony Orchestra?



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello people, 

Did any of you go watch Handel” Messiah at CSO? If so, how is it? I planned to go to that concert with my music teacher, but the trip was finally cancelled. What a pity. So I want to know whether it worths to watch, though I don’t think I will have an opportunity to.

KevinW


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have not attended any concerts in Chicago, but whenever I attended Messiah in concert it has been a wonderful experience.


----------

